# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Dezembro 2020



## Duarte Sousa (1 Dez 2020 às 12:04)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Albifriorento (1 Dez 2020 às 12:48)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo, sol quente, temperatura agradável.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Dez 2020 às 13:10)

Céu azul com algumas nuvens altas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2020 às 17:48)

Boas...hoje foi quase um dia de verão ...só faltava ter a praia ao pé ,nunca mais chega o frio ,sol todo o dia e continua céu limpo,com 14.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2020 às 19:02)

Boas...já rola algum vento de NNE ,com 12.9ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2020 às 22:05)

Boas...noite calma ,com 11.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.7ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Dez 2020 às 07:00)

Bom dia, frio com 3°C, algumas nuvens altas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2020 às 14:23)

Boas...sol e maluco ...nunca mais vira para o ,com 15.7ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2020 às 16:33)

Boas...tarde de sol e nuvens altas vão aparecendo ,algum vento ,com 14.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Dez 2020 às 21:31)

Boas...hoje já com um ventinho mais fresco de NNE,céu limpo ,com 8.1ºC...mínima do dia até ao momento .


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2020 às 07:49)

Hoje, uma geada já mais próxima daquilo que era habitual nesta altura do ano. Mínimas, nas estações mais próximas, entre -4ºC e -2ºC.  
-0,6ºC no meu sensor.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Dez 2020 às 07:58)

Bom dia, geada visível e céu limpo 0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2020 às 09:16)

Em Montemuro, noite de céu limpo e sem vento a proporcionar fortes inversões térmicas. Pelo termómetro do carro (vale o que vale) a temperatura variava entre os -2ºC nos pontos mais baixos e os +6ºC nos cumes.
Vista desde o Miradouro de São Cristóvão para Norte (Marão e Douro) com algumas nuvens altas em aproximação a anunciar a frente fria desta noite:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2020 às 10:23)

Boas...noite mais fresquinha da temporada...será desta que ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 10.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 7.3ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2020 às 11:17)

Em Várzea da Serra, infelizmente o computador pifou. E não tenho perspetiva de ir lá tão depressa. Logo agora, que vem aí a neve.

Entretanto a Torre, na Serra da Estrela, já vai com uma semana de neve no solo.


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2020 às 14:18)

A geada desta manhã.


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2020 às 15:22)

Chuvisca na Gralheira, nuvens a baixar, já nem se vêm os topos das turbinas eólicas:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2020 às 15:38)

Boas...sol toda a manhã e agora para a tarde com sol a 50%...nuvens altas a chegar ,algum sol quentinho durante um par de horas,já a descer,com 12.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Dez 2020 às 16:38)

Boas.

Temperatura a descer, céu encoberto por nuvens altas, nem sequer se vê o sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2020 às 17:57)

Boas...vento mais calmo ,nuvens baixas no horizonte ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Dez 2020 às 18:32)

Por aqui já chove, 8.4ºC


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Dez 2020 às 19:19)

Quando vinha para casa já chuviscava.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Dez 2020 às 20:27)

Cheguei agora as penhas douradas e apanhei chuva a partir do fundão. 4° neste momento com vento forte, um gelo!


----------



## Sleet (3 Dez 2020 às 20:56)

Chove desde as 18 horas, vai caindo certinha embora sem grande intensidade. Temperatura nos 6 ºC e algum vento a acompanhar.
Entretanto no maciço central já se vai repondo o stock de neve, as estradas de ligação já estão cortadas a partir dos Piornos, do Sabugueiro e daqui de Loriga.


----------



## Nickname (3 Dez 2020 às 21:06)

Chuva moderada, *8.2ºC*
*3mm* acumulados.


----------



## Cesar (3 Dez 2020 às 21:10)

A chuva já chegou à minha aldeia.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2020 às 21:16)

Cesar disse:


> A chuva já chegou à minha aldeia.


Poderás ver neve amanhã 
Cotas 400/600 m

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2020 às 21:17)

Boa noite. Chuvisca pelo Sabugal. A temperatura está nos 5,5ºC.


----------



## Cesar (3 Dez 2020 às 21:22)

joselamego disse:


> Poderás ver neve amanhã
> Cotas 400/600 m
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Sim tou abituado nem à escola de Aguiar quando nevava ia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2020 às 22:15)

Boas....céu nublado e a temperatura não mexe ,algum vento de NWN,com 9.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.2ºC / 13.7ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Dez 2020 às 22:28)

Muito vento em Vila Real.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Dez 2020 às 22:41)

Boas...já chuvisca .


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Dez 2020 às 22:45)

Ao muito vento juntou-se a chuva.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Dez 2020 às 22:46)

Estou a medir 4.9° nas penhas da saúde a 1200 metros mas acho que está errado pois esta a mostrar 1° no skiserradaestrela...


----------



## ACalado (3 Dez 2020 às 23:18)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Estou a medir 4.9° nas penhas da saúde a 1200 metros mas acho que está errado pois esta a mostrar 1° no skiserradaestrela...


Poder ver aqui a temperatura real https://www.meteoestrela.pt/dados-actuais/penhas-da-saude/


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Dez 2020 às 23:21)

ACalado disse:


> Poder ver aqui a temperatura real https://www.meteoestrela.pt/dados-actuais/penhas-da-saude/



Estou uns 300m mais abaixo na pousada, qual será a diferença +/-?


----------



## huguh (3 Dez 2020 às 23:25)

vento e alguma chuva por aqui durante toda a noite
a luz já foi abaixo umas 7 ou 8 vezes


----------



## Bajorious (4 Dez 2020 às 00:14)

7.7°C. Começou a descida..
Chuva fraca.

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (4 Dez 2020 às 02:13)

continuam os aguaceiros moderados e vento por vezes mais forte
desde o meu ultimo post mais 3 vezes a luz abaixo, já perdi a conta


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2020 às 02:50)

Na Gralheira acaba de cair o primeiro aguaceiro de graupel. A estação do IPMA no Mézio, a cerca de 15km de distância e a cota 200m inferior já acumulou mais de 22mm, contra os 4 ou 5 previstos pela generalidade dos modelos.


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2020 às 05:20)

Os campos já estão pintados de branco. Cai agora um intenso nevão.


----------



## DRC (4 Dez 2020 às 06:23)

Aguaceiro de graupel e alguns "farrapos" de neve há instantes no Sabugal, a cerca de 800 metros de altitude.


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (4 Dez 2020 às 06:33)

Zona industrial de vila real estava a nevar a pouco quando sair do trabalho, aqui na cidade era chuva como neve agora parou


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2020 às 06:39)

David sf disse:


> Na Gralheira acaba de cair o primeiro aguaceiro de graupel. A estação do IPMA no Mézio, a cerca de 15km de distância e a cota 200m inferior já acumulou mais de 22mm, contra os 4 ou 5 previstos pela generalidade dos modelos.



Graupel : ? Não compreendo a tradução francesa, tem um sinónimo? Obrigado


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Dez 2020 às 06:49)

Bom dia, chuva e frio, 4,0mm e 9°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2020 às 07:00)

Toby disse:


> Graupel : ? Não compreendo a tradução francesa, tem um sinónimo? Obrigado



https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graupel


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2020 às 07:08)

David sf disse:


> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graupel



Neige roulée em francês


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Dez 2020 às 07:13)

Boas, vai caindo água e gelo ao mesmo tempo 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Dez 2020 às 07:16)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boas, vai caindo água e gelo ao mesmo tempo
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


Desculpem a qualidade
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2020 às 07:18)

Um aguaceiro ligeiro de neve agora,1ºC.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Dez 2020 às 07:23)

Tudo branquinho pelas penhas da saúde e ainda nem o frio se instalou, que nevao!

0° de momento


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 07:36)

*3.7ºC*
Tem chovido bem na última hora, *6.9mm* acumulados*.
*
Apareceram mais duas estações wunderground, bem perto da cidade, a Oeste da mesma, em Couto de Cima, e Travassós de Orgens, em zonas de vale, vão registar mínimas interessantes em noites de inversão.

Temperatura e precipitação às 7h30


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Dez 2020 às 07:38)

Trovão à minutos

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2020 às 07:40)

Amanhece na Gralheira. Momento de calma entre 2 aguaceiros:


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Dez 2020 às 07:42)

Começou a acumular a uns 30 minutos nas penhas da saúde a 1200m +/-.

A neve caía forte a pouco, agora parou mas deve voltar entretanto.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Dez 2020 às 08:10)

Por Viseu, chuvinha. Ouço-a bater na vidro da minha porta para a varanda a partir do quentinho da minha cama.


----------



## pedro303 (4 Dez 2020 às 08:24)

Em Vila Nova do campo e Abraveses  (Viseu) caía chuva e neve até a pouco, agora parou

Enviado do meu M2004J19C através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2020 às 08:26)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Começou a acumular a uns 30 minutos nas penhas da saúde a 1200m +/-.
> 
> A neve caía forte a pouco, agora parou mas deve voltar entretanto.



É nas Penhas da Saúde ou Penhas Douradas. É que ontem tinhas escrito que ia para as Douradas.


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 08:36)

Segundo a CMTV neva com intensidade na zona de Vila Pouca de Aguiar, já com bastante acumulação na auto estrada. Escolas fechadas em Montalegre devido à neve.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Dez 2020 às 08:44)

Agora está um bonito, ainda que algo tímido, solzinho.


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2020 às 08:47)

Neste momenta neva com grande intensidade na Gralheira. Há meia hora, antes deste aguaceiro, saí para dar uma volta. O acumulado era de 3/4 cm. Ficam algumas fotos:


----------



## Serrano (4 Dez 2020 às 08:57)

Tem estado a nevar no Sarzedo, mas sem qualquer acumulação... falta precipitação mais contínua 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2020 às 09:04)

Várzea da Serra também acordou pintada de branco.

Às 8h da manhã já estava assim:





Fotografia de Ana Freire.


----------



## Sleet (4 Dez 2020 às 09:14)

Bom dia!
Em Loriga uma ligeiríssima acumulação de neve na zona mais alta da vila, nalguns campos e nos telhados, fruto de alguns aguaceiros que caíram ao amanhecer após uma boa noite de chuva. Maior acumulação de neve só a partir dos 1100 metros de altitude. 

De momento tudo parado, com 1 ºC.


----------



## Snifa (4 Dez 2020 às 09:21)

No Aerodromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m) vão caindo uns flocos, visíveis na web cam, canto inferior esquerdo:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Dez 2020 às 09:21)

Voltou a fechar e chove de novo.


----------



## DRC (4 Dez 2020 às 09:22)

Aguaceiros de neve no Sabugal, sem acumulação.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2020 às 09:27)

Bom dia 
Alguém sabe se neva em Lamego ?

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2020 às 09:35)

Bom dia!

Está um dia bem gelado e tem chovido intermitentemente mas de forma moderada a forte desde o início da noite de ontem. Parece que teremos um dia interessante e uma semana e meia repleta de chuva. O primeiro inverno a sério em anos parece que se guardou para o ano dos fenómenos


----------



## Albifriorento (4 Dez 2020 às 10:00)

Bons dias.

Pelas 9:42 o termómetro da farmácia marcava 6ºC. Vento moderado e alguns pingos pela manhã, por agora o sol a ficar outra vez encoberto.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2020 às 10:05)

Santuário de Nossa Senhora da Lapa, Sernancelhe. (+-850m de altitude)


No distrito de Viseu já existem algumas estradas cortadas:


----------



## dahon (4 Dez 2020 às 10:21)

Relatos de neve em Cavernães Viseu altitude 600 metros.
Aqui mais próximo da cidade só chuva.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2020 às 10:26)

Estrada CM1168, que liga Várzea da Serra ao Teixelo (Tarouca), junto á capela de Santo Antão. 
A cerca de 1000m de altitude.





Foto de Jorge Amado.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Dez 2020 às 10:27)

Chove bem, agora.


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 10:27)

Continuam os mesmos 3.7ºC, chove moderadamente.
10.7mm acumulados.
Neva com acumulação em Vila Nova de Paiva e Penedono.


----------



## Sleet (4 Dez 2020 às 10:33)

Neva moderadamente há cerca de 30 minutos, agora sim a acumular um pouco mais.
Relatos também de aguaceiros de neve nas zonas altas de Seia e São Romão, a cerca de 600 metros de altitude.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Dez 2020 às 10:44)

Bom dia, hoje calhou o destino estar por terras Covilhanenses! 

Água neve na parte baixa da cidade há uns minutos .


----------



## Angelstorm (4 Dez 2020 às 10:44)

Em Manteigas, a cerca de 800 metros de altitude já se começa a notar a neve nos telhados. Durante o resto do dia deve acumular qualquer coisa.
https://meteomanteigas.com/webcam.html


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Dez 2020 às 10:51)

Neva com muita intensidade nas penhas da saúde.

(Fotos tiradas a cerca de 3h atras com cerca de 3-5cm de neve, de momento já devem ser bem mais)


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 11:09)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Neva com muita intensidade nas penhas da saúde.
> 
> (Fotos tiradas a cerca de 3h atras com cerca de 3-5cm de neve, de momento já devem ser bem mais)


Já valeu a pena a viagem!  
Obrigado pelos registos Pedro!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 11:13)

David sf disse:


> Neste momenta neva com grande intensidade na Gralheira. Há meia hora, antes deste aguaceiro, saí para dar uma volta. O acumulado era de 3/4 cm. Ficam algumas fotos:





AnDré disse:


> Santuário de Nossa Senhora da Lapa, Sernancelhe. (+-850m de altitude)
> 
> 
> No distrito de Viseu já existem algumas estradas cortadas:


Maravilha!  Que saudades...


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 11:15)

Já acumula na vila de Caramulo, a 800m de altitude:

Trancoso:

Também vi um pequeno vídeo de neve(muito líquida) em Mangualde, a 550m.
A temperatura continua baixa, não ultrapassa os 4ºC, acredito que acabe por nevar aqui, mas talvez sem acumulação.


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Dez 2020 às 11:19)

Depois de uma manhã com aguaceiros e algumas abertas, começa (a espaços) a cair neve misturada com chuva


----------



## Serrano (4 Dez 2020 às 11:21)

Cenário a ficar mais branco no Sarzedo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2020 às 11:23)

João Pedro disse:


> Maravilha!  Que saudades...



Mesmo!
Desde Agosto que não vou lá. E por este andar...
Ainda por cima sem estação meteorológica/webcam a reportar dados. Enfim...

Mais um vídeo da Gralheirra.
https://fb.watch/29RknlzCR0/

Entretanto já me disseram que a A24 entre Castro Daire norte e Bigorne está um perigo.


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 11:37)

Água-neve!!
3.3ºC, temperatura em queda.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Dez 2020 às 11:38)

Na Guarda também já neva com intensidade..





Manteigas também já está branquinha


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2020 às 11:42)

Senhora da Graça branquinha!!!!!


https://municipio.mondimdebasto.pt/index.php/turismo/livecam/webcam-sr-a-da-graca.html

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Dez 2020 às 11:43)

Nickname disse:


> Água-neve!!
> 3.3ºC, temperatura em queda.



A sério? Na city?


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 11:43)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A sério? Na city?


Não no centro, mas bem perto, no Viso, a 520m de altitude.

Está a abrandar, mas houve instantes em que se via muita neve, por entre a chuva.
3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2020 às 11:48)

Nickname disse:


> Não no centro, mas bem perto, no Viso, a 520m de altitude.
> 
> Está a abrandar, mas houve instantes em que se via muita neve, por entre a chuva.
> 3ºC


Notei agora  no Fontelo também


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2020 às 11:51)

Relatos e vídeos de neve a cair na cidade de Lamego 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Dez 2020 às 11:53)

Nickname disse:


> Não no centro, mas bem perto, no Viso, a 520m de altitude.
> 
> Está a abrandar, mas houve instantes em que se via muita neve, por entre a chuva.
> 3ºC



Já morei no Viso Norte. E nessa altura via neve com mais frequência.


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 11:56)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Já morei no Viso Norte. E nessa altura via neve com mais frequência.



O facto de estar 50m acima do centro da cidade, e uns 2/3 km para o interior, faz uma diferença substancial!
Entretanto parou quase totalmente a precipitação.
2.8ºC

Concelho de Tabuaço:

Perto do Sátão, 600m de altitude:

Nascente do Vouga, na Lapa, Sernancelhe:


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Dez 2020 às 11:56)

Os flocos de neve na cidade de Vila Real duraram pouco.


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2020 às 11:57)

joselamego disse:


> Relatos e vídeos de neve a cair na cidade de Lamego
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


Não sei se é de hoje... mas foi publicada hoje. É na serra e não na cidade.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2020 às 12:02)

vamm disse:


> Não sei se é de hoje... mas foi publicada hoje. É na serra e não na cidade.


Vi um vídeo de um meteorologista que mostrava neve cair cidade 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Dez 2020 às 12:03)

O céu apresenta-se limpo agora mas duvido que se mantenha assim por muito mais tempo.. Ficam mais umas fotos/videos (tiradas as 11:40) para que se entenda o camadão que já caiu .


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Dez 2020 às 12:07)

Uma pergunta para os mais entendidos.. O grosso da precipitação/neve irá cair até as 15h correto? A partir daí será mais calmo ou irá manter o mesmo registo até amanhã?


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2020 às 12:08)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1681824175312032&id=100004533973372

Neve vídeo em Lamego 

Enviado do meu Mi 9 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Dez 2020 às 12:10)

Estou a dirigir-me para casa a pé. Está ar e frio de neve mas sem neve.


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2020 às 12:13)

Panorama agora da cidade da Covilhã:


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 12:19)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Senhora da Graça branquinha!!!!!
> 
> 
> https://municipio.mondimdebasto.pt/index.php/turismo/livecam/webcam-sr-a-da-graca.html
> ...


Alguém tem de lá ir acima limpar a lente... 
Mas sim, nota-se que nevou, ou está a nevar...


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 12:30)

Água-neve novamente!
Está muito escuro, 3.5C, temperatura em queda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2020 às 12:33)

Boas...já chegou o inverno ...com e ,choveu logo pela manhã...há momentos nova carga de chuva e esta já era fria,fez baixar até há mínima do dia,com 4.8ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 12:37)

Claramente mais neve que água neste momento!!!!

Parece estar a abrandar, veremos...
Se a precipitação aguentar uns bons 20/30 minutos, acredito que neve a 100%


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 12:42)

Segundo relatos de uma amiga minha, nos arredores de Vila Real também já nevou.


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 12:43)

Já neva!!!!

Agora é aguentar assim meia-hora 

Isto foi às 12h38:






Agora a neve é mais pura!

12:42


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Dez 2020 às 12:46)

Por aqui julgo que ainda é misturada mas que há neve, há.


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 12:48)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por aqui julgo que ainda é misturada mas que há neve, há.



Está cada vez mais seca aqui!!!!

Podem acompanhar a descida da temperatura aqui:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IVISEUVI6


12:47





Está prestes a acumular, num baldio aqui em frente.




Está a abrandar a precipitação, já se notava um ligeiro branco em alguma vegetação, mas tinha de continuar a cair com intensidade!!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Dez 2020 às 13:06)

Por aqui foram só alguns minutos. Entretanto deixou de precipitar e até apareceu algum sol.


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2020 às 13:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Segundo relatos de uma amiga minha, nos arredores de Vila Real também já nevou.


Pelo que se vê na SIC está mesmo excelente


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 13:08)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por aqui foram só alguns minutos. Entretanto deixou de precipitar e até apareceu algum sol.



Pelo radar parece que vem lá mais qualquer coisa!!
Aqui também brilha o Sol.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Dez 2020 às 13:09)

Nickname disse:


> Pelo radar parece que vem lá mais qualquer coisa!!
> Aqui também brilha o Sol.



Se vires alguma coisa de jeito, grita! A partir das 14h vou estar dentro de portas a trabalhar.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Dez 2020 às 13:20)

Depois de 30 minutos de céu limpo que deu para derreter a neve que estava no alcatrão, volta a nevar com muita intensidade.

A temperatura continua a subir (estranho?).

Mais umas fotos/videos pelas 11:55 (sorry pelo spam mas estou mais feliz que o meu puto).

Vista para a covilhã





Vista para a serra





Video da serra/covilhã


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2020 às 13:21)




----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 13:23)

Tudo calmo aqui, 3.6ºC
17.1mm acumulados.


Aeródromo de Viseu, 630m de altitude, 0.9ºC por lá, na última hora.


Bigorne, Lamego, 900m


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 13:30)




----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 13:30)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Depois de 30 minutos de céu limpo que deu para derreter a neve que estava no alcatrão, volta a nevar com muita intensidade.
> 
> A temperatura continua a subir (estranho?).
> 
> ...


Spam? Onde? 
Venha mais "spam" deste então, e estou certo que falo por muito boa gente aqui do fórum (toda a gente, com muita probabilidade... ).


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2020 às 13:30)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Depois de 30 minutos de céu limpo que deu para derreter a neve que estava no alcatrão, volta a nevar com muita intensidade.
> 
> A temperatura continua a subir (estranho?).
> 
> ...


Espetacular!


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Dez 2020 às 13:31)

Hoje tem sido um dia espectacular com a quantidade de neve até agora caída.
De referir que esta tarde a neve poderá baixar a cota e nevar em locais fora do comum , veremos.
Parecem paisagens de locais como o Canada país onde vou vom muita regularidade .


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2020 às 13:35)

Estação MeteoEstrela da Torre com -5ºC e sensação de -7ºC!


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2020 às 13:46)

Vários aguaceiros de neve fortes na Gralheira durante a manhã. Nas zonas abrigadas do vento a acumulação já ronda os 12cm.
Mais fotos de agora à hora de almoço:


----------



## cm3pt (4 Dez 2020 às 13:48)

Uma nevezita no cimo da Serra do Alvão. Tudo branco acima dos 800 metros.


----------



## cm3pt (4 Dez 2020 às 13:49)




----------



## cova beira (4 Dez 2020 às 14:03)

Fundão cidade vai neve a cerca de meia hora


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 14:04)

Ora neva ora cai água-neve nos últimos minutos, mas tudo com pouca intensidade.
2.5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Dez 2020 às 14:07)

Infelizmente o radar do IPMA não mostra a queda de neve, mas uma aproximação do radar do Weather Channel neste momento:


----------



## Rafa111 (4 Dez 2020 às 14:22)

Aqui neste momento estão 4.2ºC
Hoje é um dia fresquinho.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Dez 2020 às 14:25)

Em Penedono já só sobra nalguns telhados


----------



## Sleet (4 Dez 2020 às 14:47)

Loriga pela hora do almoço.
Cerca de 4 cm acumulados em regime de aguaceiros, mas quando neva, vem com força...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2020 às 15:35)

Boas...sensação de continua...muito escuro a WNW,deve vir mais ,com 5.1ºC e 4.0mm.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Dez 2020 às 16:03)

Parou a neve nas penhas da saúde e olhando para o radar parece-me também que o evento chegou ao fim... Agora é esperar que amanhã os acessos para a Torre estejam abertos para ver a camada que caiu lá em cima...

Memorável!


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 16:28)




----------



## Crazyrain (4 Dez 2020 às 16:33)

Cadito disse:


> Mata de Albergaria (PNPG)



Isto está no seguimento errado  .

A Mata da Albergaria fica integralmente no  Litoral Norte , concelho de Terras de Bouro , distrito de Braga .

Alguém da administração que mude isto para o seguimento  Litoral Norte .


----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 16:39)

Cadito disse:


> Mata de Albergaria (PNPG)


Acho que nunca tinha visto a Portela de Leonte com tanta neve! Brutal!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2020 às 16:58)

Boas...as nuvens a fugirem ...céu limpo pela zona ,já faz ,com 4.0ºC.


----------



## Norther (4 Dez 2020 às 17:17)

Por aqui o melhor momento foi pelas 13h, mais neve que água,  deu para acumular um pouco acima dos 700m, a zona mais alta da Vila, depois veio sol e derreteu, temos acumulação acima dos 850m. 
Agora é que havia de vir recipitação,  a temperatura ronda o
1,5°C


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 17:19)

*2.7ºC*, mal passou dos 4ºC durante a tarde.
*19.2mm* acumulados.

São Macário, concelho de São Pedro do Sul, 1050m






https://www.facebook.com/groups/forum.spsul/permalink/2099533863510351/


----------



## Pedro Mindz (4 Dez 2020 às 17:29)

Como expectável parou de nevar nas penhas da saúde a cerca de 2h e o evento por aqui já acabou. De momento estão -1.1 graus. Se queria mais? Queria mas não me posso queixar que foi um nevão brutal até as 15h (prevêem neve para sábado a tarde e domingo mas nada demais).

Agora é esperar que abram a estrada para a torre e dar lá um pulinho amanhã.


----------



## David sf (4 Dez 2020 às 17:41)

Pela Gralheira desde as 15h que apenas caem uns farrapos isolados. Temperatura em -2ºC, segundo o sensor Lidl de um vizinho, o nevoeiro caiu e há 15cm de neve acumulada. Amanhã de manhã se brilhar o Sol há-de dar para umas vistas espectaculares.


----------



## beiras18 (4 Dez 2020 às 18:26)

Vista para a Serra da Gardunha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu LYA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Xurro (4 Dez 2020 às 19:04)

Local: Serra da Gardunha, estrada do lado de Alcongosta até ao Natura Gampling.
Temperatura: variou entre os +3 graus (em Alcongosta) e os +1 grau (Natura Gampling).


----------



## Nickname (4 Dez 2020 às 19:06)

Início de noite bem frio, *1.8ºC*
A nova estação de Couto de Cima, Viseu, já abaixo do 1ºC:





Precipitação do dia(em cm), já não deve passar muito disto.






Serra de Montemuro e A24

No aeródromo de Viseu, hoje ao início da tarde:


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2020 às 19:09)




----------



## João Pedro (4 Dez 2020 às 19:26)

joralentejano disse:


>


Já respondeu à sua própria pergunta: encantadora


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2020 às 20:19)

David sf disse:


> Neste momenta neva com grande intensidade na Gralheira. Há meia hora, antes deste aguaceiro, saí para dar uma volta. O acumulado era de 3/4 cm. Ficam algumas fotos:





AnDré disse:


> Várzea da Serra também acordou pintada de branco.
> 
> Às 8h da manhã já estava assim:
> 
> ...





AnDré disse:


> Estrada CM1168, que liga Várzea da Serra ao Teixelo (Tarouca), junto á capela de Santo Antão.
> A cerca de 1000m de altitude.
> 
> 
> ...



Joli, faz-me lembrar as Ardenas belgas


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2020 às 20:33)

Pedro Mindz disse:


>


----------



## Toby (4 Dez 2020 às 20:36)

Ninguém fez um boneco de neve com as crianças?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Dez 2020 às 21:03)

Boas ...céu limpo e um ventinho  de WNW,com 4.0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2020 às 23:56)

Diversas fotos de neve no concelho da Pampilhosa da Serra.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Dez 2020 às 23:59)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Dez 2020 às 00:03)

Aldeia de Signo-Samo, Pampilhosa da Serra, vídeo de uma amiga minha.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Dez 2020 às 00:54)

Boas. Depois de um dia de chuva fraca com alguns flocos à mistura (nem entusiasmo tive com o evento por ser uma entrada de NO), agora sim um frio daqueles... Registo 1.6°C

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sleet (5 Dez 2020 às 00:54)

Por aqui e já quando não se esperava, pelas 22 horas ainda caiu mais um aguaceiro de neve.
A partir do início da tarde a fonte secou praticamente, mas com a temperatura estagnada desde essa altura nos 0 ºC, amanhã de manhã ainda deve estar tudo branco. E foi uma pena a precipitação ter faltado, tivesse o grosso da precipitação ao longo da tarde passado uns 20 km para leste e tinha sido um nevão equiparável ao de há 10 anos atrás.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Dez 2020 às 08:04)

Bom dia ontem a precipitação acumulou 16mm, hoje não choveu e estão 3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (5 Dez 2020 às 09:31)

Esteve vento intenso durante toda a noite nas penhas da saúde o que fez com que a neve nas partes mais expostas desaparecesse, no entanto, a acumulação nos sitios mais abrigados deve rondar os 10cm ou mais.

Fotografia tirada a 30 minutos:






Video para a covilhã


Profundidade da neve em sitios mais abrigados ao vento


As estradas para a torre ainda se encontram encerradas devido ao forte nevoeiro no topo, assim que conseguir subir meto fotos/videos de lá.


----------



## Nickname (5 Dez 2020 às 10:37)

Manhã fria, ainda com nevoeiro,* 3ºC*

Mínima de *0.9ºC
*
Temperaturas às 10h30:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2020 às 10:37)

Boas...noite ...sem chuva ,céu limpo ,com 7.9ºC.

Dados de ontem 2.5ºC / 10.4ºC e 4.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (5 Dez 2020 às 10:45)

Serra da Arada, vista de Figueiredo das Donas, Vouzela:






 Entre a Serra da Arada e a Serra da Freita, concelho de São Pedro do Sul:


----------



## David sf (5 Dez 2020 às 11:15)

Depois de uma noite sem nada a registar e de um início de manhã com nevoeiro, volta a nevar com pouca intensidade na Gralheira.


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2020 às 11:49)

Bastante vento nas áreas expostas, com um windchill já um pouco desconfortável, mas deixou bons depósitos de sincelo. O vento trazia também uma neve fina, desagradável no rosto. 











Um pouco mais abrigado no bosque.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2020 às 12:01)




----------



## Serrano (5 Dez 2020 às 13:55)

5°C no Sarzedo, com a neve a resistir acima dos 900/1000msnm️


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (5 Dez 2020 às 14:21)

Boa tarde a todos 

Gostaria de fazer assim uma pergunta a nivel geral, existe alguma possibilidade que a neve que acumulou nos pontos mais baixos (tipo Piodão, ou seja tudo o que não seja no tpo da serras) se matenha ainda pelo dia de amanha??? 
Ou hoje já derreteu tudo...
Digo isto porque sou de Lisboa e por ai aqui hoje já temos um céu limpo e ou muito nublado...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Dez 2020 às 14:55)

tucha disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Gostaria de fazer assim uma pergunta a nivel geral, existe alguma possibilidade que a neve que acumulou nos pontos mais baixos (tipo Piodão, ou seja tudo o que não seja no tpo da serras) se matenha ainda pelo dia de amanha???
> Ou hoje já derreteu tudo...
> Digo isto porque sou de Lisboa e por ai aqui hoje já temos um céu limpo e ou muito nublado...


Boa tarde!
Neve só acima dos 1000M

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Dez 2020 às 15:33)

Boa tarde ,pela serra do Açor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu PowerMaxP600S através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Dez 2020 às 15:35)

tucha disse:


> Boa tarde a todos
> 
> Gostaria de fazer assim uma pergunta a nivel geral, existe alguma possibilidade que a neve que acumulou nos pontos mais baixos (tipo Piodão, ou seja tudo o que não seja no tpo da serras) se matenha ainda pelo dia de amanha???
> Ou hoje já derreteu tudo...
> Digo isto porque sou de Lisboa e por ai aqui hoje já temos um céu limpo e ou muito nublado...


Tens neve abaixo dos 1000 metros , amanhã é que pode já ter derretido.
A partir dos 700 metros tens neve.

Enviado do meu PowerMaxP600S através do Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (5 Dez 2020 às 17:31)

Chuvisca pelo Sabugal. A temperatura está nos 2,7ºC.


----------



## Devas (5 Dez 2020 às 18:00)

Ida até à serra da Nogueira esta manhã... Pelas 12h/12h30 nevava.


----------



## Devas (5 Dez 2020 às 18:14)




----------



## Devas (5 Dez 2020 às 18:15)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2020 às 19:14)

Boas...noite calma ...mas ,com 6.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (5 Dez 2020 às 19:41)

*3.1ºC*, máxima de *8.7ºC*

Hoje nada acumulou, a tarde teve até bons períodos de Sol.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Dez 2020 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui 8°C e 0,2mm de chuva

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (5 Dez 2020 às 20:58)

Voltou a nevar durante 15 minutos nas penhas da saúde a 1200m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Dez 2020 às 21:16)

Boas...tudo calmo,algum vento de WNW e ,com 5.9ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de hoje 1.6ºC / 10.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Dez 2020 às 07:50)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado sem chuva e 5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Dez 2020 às 09:16)

Em aproximação mais chuva e a frente fria a desaparecer ao longo do dia.. 2.5° pelas penhas da saúde, já chove em vez de nevar, parece-me é que a torre vai levar com mais um nevão e não vão voltar a abrir as estradas (ontem não chegaram a abrir tal era o nevoeiro).


----------



## David sf (6 Dez 2020 às 09:18)

Há meia hora caia água-neve na Gralheira. Entretanto vim para baixo e a partir dos 900m não há vestígios de neve. Parece-me também que na encosta oriental da Serra (descida para Resende) acumulou muito menos que no planalto.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Dez 2020 às 09:37)

Volta a nevar nas penhas da saúde.


----------



## Cesar (6 Dez 2020 às 09:44)

O dia começou com nevoeiro e alguma chuva.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2020 às 11:22)

Boas...ambiente fresquinho  e sem chuva ,só nublado ,com 8.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (6 Dez 2020 às 11:39)

*5.1ºC*, vai chuviscando por entre o nevoeiro.
Mínima de* 0.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2020 às 13:08)

Boas ...só nublado e vento fraco,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (6 Dez 2020 às 13:53)

*6ºC*
Ainda com nevoeiro, vai chuviscando.
*0.6mm *acumulados.

Mais umas fotos de ontem do São Macário:


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2020 às 14:16)

Chuva fraca e 4,3ºC.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Dez 2020 às 14:59)

Consegui subir á Torre no final da manhã.

-1.5ºC e muito vento, a neve batia na cara e pareciam agulhas com um nevoeiro cerrado. Ainda se queixam os analfabetos porque é que não abriram as estrada mais cedo e que cada vez que neva fecham as estradas...

Ficam alguns registos:


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 15:30)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Consegui subir á Torre no final da manhã.



Espectaculares fotos! Difícil registo sem dúvida. 

Parece que faltam sete imagens antes do vídeo, não consigo vê-las.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Dez 2020 às 15:43)

Obrigado!

É bug, meti imagens erradas e o código não dá para apagar, as imagens que aparecem são realmente as que devem ser (caso algum admin consiga, por favor apague esses IMG que nao consigo encontrar nada disso quando edito a publicação).


----------



## João Pedro (6 Dez 2020 às 17:18)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Consegui subir á Torre no final da manhã.
> 
> -1.5ºC e muito vento, a neve batia na cara e pareciam agulhas com um nevoeiro cerrado. Ainda se queixam os analfabetos porque é que não abriram as estrada mais cedo e que cada vez que neva fecham as estradas...
> 
> Ficam alguns registos:


Belíssimos registos! Parece coisa digna de filme! 
Fiquei com pena das das vaquinhas, coitadas, estão com um ar tão triste... precisam de uma mantinha...


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 17:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Fiquei com pena das das vaquinhas, coitadas, estão com um ar tão triste... precisam de uma mantinha...





Pedro Mindz disse:


>


 
O que estão estes animais a fazer na Torre, a 1990m ?? Isto é muito estranho!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Dez 2020 às 17:30)

StormRic disse:


> O que estão estes animais a fazer na Torre, a 1990m ?? Isto é muito estranho!



Fiquei a pensar no mesmo apesar de serem vacas mirandesas e eu ter mais frio que elas, provavelmente alguem se esqueceu de as retirar do local antes da tempestade ter chegado... Estranho


----------



## João Pedro (6 Dez 2020 às 17:33)

StormRic disse:


> O que estão estes animais a fazer na Torre, a 1990m ?? Isto é muito estranho!


Também achei estranho, não me recordo nunca de ver gado bovino, ou de qualquer outra espécie doméstica, na Torre.


Pedro Mindz disse:


> Fiquei a pensar no mesmo apesar de serem vacas mirandesas e eu ter mais frio que elas, provavelmente alguem se esqueceu de as retirar do local antes da tempestade ter chegado... Estranho


Deve ter sido isso, ou então perderam-se e foram parar ao ponto mais alto da serra em vez de a descerem.


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 17:33)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Fiquei a pensar no mesmo apesar de serem vacas mirandesas e eu ter mais frio que elas, provavelmente alguem se esqueceu de as retirar do local antes da tempestade ter chegado... Estranho



É que nem sabia (nem vi alguma vez) que se fizesse apascentação de bovinos no cimo da Estrela, só caprinos e ovinos. Mesmo assim já estaria na altura de descer os rebanhos/manadas para altitudes mais baixas.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2020 às 17:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Também achei estranho, não me recordo nunca de ver gado bovino, ou de qualquer outra espécie doméstica, na Torre.
> 
> Deve ter sido isso, ou então perderam-se e foram parar ao ponto mais alto da serra em vez de a descerem.



Estive em Setembro na Torre e andava lá um rebanho de cabras/ovelhas. Animais no topo da serra creio que não é incomum, incomum será com este tipo de condições...


----------



## João Pedro (6 Dez 2020 às 17:43)

MSantos disse:


> Estive em Setembro na Torre e andava lá um rebanho de cabras/ovelhas. Animais no topo da serra creio que não é incomum, incomum será com este tipo de condições...


Ou nesta altura do ano. Que pasto há agora?
Deve ser por isso que nunca os vi por lá. Pensando bem, fui quase sempre por alturas de neve/frio


----------



## StormRic (6 Dez 2020 às 17:46)

MSantos disse:


> Estive em Setembro na Torre e andava lá um rebanho de cabras/ovelhas. Animais no topo da serra creio que não é incomum, incomum será com este tipo de condições...



Sim, cabras e ovelhas é habitual, mas, como disse, bovinos nunca vi nem estou a vê-los a andar naquele tipo de terreno, a maior parte do solo da Torre é rocha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2020 às 18:59)

Boas...noite calma ,só nublado ,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (6 Dez 2020 às 20:10)

A chuva continua a cair curtinha pelas penhas da saúde com 4°C. Caso a temperatura baixasse uns graus era mais um nevão certinho mas duvido que baixe muito mais que isto pois ja se encontra estável a algum tempo... Vou voltar a Torre terça de manha para ver a situação da neve tendo em conta a chuva toda que esta a cair antes de rumar de volta a Lisboa.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Dez 2020 às 21:32)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> A chuva continua a cair curtinha pelas penhas da saúde com 4°C. Caso a temperatura baixasse uns graus era mais um nevão certinho mas duvido que baixe muito mais que isto pois ja se encontra estável a algum tempo... Vou voltar a Torre terça de manha para ver a situação da neve tendo em conta a chuva toda que esta a cair antes de rumar de volta a Lisboa.



Na Torre neva neste momento, e na 3a feira deverá voltar a nevar nas Penhas da Saúde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Dez 2020 às 22:12)

Boas...chuviscos e nevoeiro ,com 9.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 9.9ºC.


----------



## Devas (6 Dez 2020 às 23:07)

Hoje por volta das 12h na serra da Nogueira nevava...


----------



## Devas (6 Dez 2020 às 23:32)

Pela serra da Nogueira esta manhã...

https://imgur.com/WCuanio


----------



## Devas (6 Dez 2020 às 23:33)

https://imgur.com/y79lCet


----------



## Devas (6 Dez 2020 às 23:37)




----------



## Norther (7 Dez 2020 às 07:10)

StormRic disse:


> Sim, cabras e ovelhas é habitual, mas, como disse, bovinos nunca vi nem estou a vê-los a andar naquele tipo de terreno, a maior parte do solo da Torre é rocha.




As vacas andam por la o ano inteiro, se caminhares pelo planalto da Torre, certeza que vais encontrar, na primavera e verão ate com crias, São  de pastores de Unhais da Serra por exemplo. Eu por exemplo ja as encontrei em encostas bem íngremes, nesta altura com neve ja deviam de ter baixado mas acontece por vezes irem resgatalas :-)


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2020 às 14:23)

Está um vento e uma chuva parva nas Penhas da saúde, 3° com uma sensação térmica bem inferior. A água que desce a montanha é ridicula fruto da neve a derreter lá mais em cima. Vou ver se consigo filmar uma cascata que se formou aqui na serra ao lado dos bengalows do hotel Luna.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2020 às 15:06)

Boas....por aqui continua seco ,tarde muito ventosa ,continua nublado ,temperatura hoje mais alta ,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2020 às 17:37)

Boas...as nuvens continuam a passar ,sem pinga ,com 12.0ºC e o vento mais calmo .


----------



## Pedro Mindz (7 Dez 2020 às 17:56)

Já neva a 1500m nas penhas da saúde, a 1200 ainda só chuva.


----------



## Nickname (7 Dez 2020 às 18:28)

Vai chuviscando, *9.4ºC*, grande ventania na rua!

*4.5mm* acumulados.

Amplitude térmica baixa hoje, a temperatura variou entre os *8.3ºC* e os *10.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Dez 2020 às 21:39)

Boas...por cá continua nublado e seco ,ventania continua ,com 11.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## StormRic (7 Dez 2020 às 22:38)

Norther disse:


> As vacas andam por la o ano inteiro, se caminhares pelo planalto da Torre, certeza que vais encontrar, na primavera e verão ate com crias, São  de pastores de Unhais da Serra por exemplo. Eu por exemplo ja as encontrei em encostas bem íngremes, nesta altura com neve ja deviam de ter baixado mas acontece por vezes irem resgatalas :-)



 Obrigado pelo esclarecimento! Há já vinte anos que não vou à Serra, os meus conhecimentos remontam ao século passado, pode dizer-se...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Dez 2020 às 23:15)

Bom, que ventania vai lá fora. Grande parte do dia foi assim. Agora chove de forma audível, também.


----------



## Norther (8 Dez 2020 às 07:40)

Madrugada de muito vento e belos aguaceiros, temperatura esta nos 8°C mas penso que o vento esta condicionar a temperatura, acho que deve estar mais baixa.
Tenho um acumulado de precipitação nas ultimas 24h de 27mm e rajadas de vento na ordem dos 40km/h.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Dez 2020 às 09:37)

Bom dia, frio com 6°C e chuva, neste momento 8,5mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2020 às 10:41)

Boas...continua seco ...há 3 dias a prometer chuva...nem vê-la ...só ventania seca ,com 9.8ºC e nublado.


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2020 às 10:53)

Manhã ventosa e com bastante sol.





Um Milhafre Real a aproveitar o vento.





E um Corvo.


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2020 às 10:57)

No topo da serra um cenário algo diferente. Bastante vento e um Windchill já próximo de -10ºC. 








No topo, quase todas as árvores com ramos partidos.


----------



## jonaslor (8 Dez 2020 às 11:48)

Bom dia. 
Por Loriga chuva fraca...

Algumas fotos do evento Dora (Sexta e Sábado passado) :
https://www.jf-loriga.com/noticias_de_loriga/neve-visita-loriga/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2020 às 13:08)

Boas...nublado e ventania seca ,com 10.7ºC.


----------



## Pek (8 Dez 2020 às 14:07)

San Martín de Castañeda (Sanábria) hoje:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2020 às 15:09)

Boas...os primeiros aguaceiros prometidos já alguns dias ,com 9.6ºC e o vento mais calmo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2020 às 16:12)

Boas...depois de molhar o chão com sol e boas abertas ,já alguns dias nada parecido ,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2020 às 17:20)

Boas...hoje sem manta ...já a descer e vai nos 8.3ºC...mínima do dia .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Dez 2020 às 21:25)

Boas....sem manta ...mais fresco ,com 7.2ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Cesar (8 Dez 2020 às 22:12)

Hoje foi dia de chuva com algumas abertas pelo meio, também vento forte por vezes.


----------



## Pek (8 Dez 2020 às 22:23)

Cascata de Sotillo (Sanábria) hoje:


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Dez 2020 às 07:23)

Bom dia, ontem 12,5mm de precipitação, hoje sem chuva mas céu muito nublado e 4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Dez 2020 às 10:30)

*6.6ºC*, céu muito nublado.
Geada generalizada hoje de manhã, tanto nos vales, como nos altos.

Mínima de *0ºC* por aqui.

-1.5ºC em Couto de Cima, a Oeste da cidade.

Perto dos -3ºC em Trancozelos, Penalva do Castelo.
-3.3ºC em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira
-3.9ºC em Rio de Mel, Trancoso:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IRIODE27


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2020 às 10:35)

Nickname disse:


> *6.6ºC*, céu muito nublado.
> Geada generalizada hoje de manhã, tanto nos vales, como nos altos.
> 
> Mínima de *0ºC* por aqui.
> ...



A estação nos arredores da cidade de Pinhel, também apresenta grande potencial. Hoje  foi aos 
- 4,0 graus.

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPINHE6


----------



## Dan (9 Dez 2020 às 13:18)

Céu cinzento e 6,3ºC.

As montanhas aqui a norte ao início da tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2020 às 15:17)

Boas...hoje mais sol e algumas nuvens ,com 11.0ºC e vento fraco,com o regresso da para a próxima noite,parece vamos ter umas mínimas e máximas mais altas .

Dados de ontem 6.2ºC / 12.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2020 às 18:08)

Boas...final de dia calmo ,já nublado ,com 9.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Dez 2020 às 21:08)

Boas...hoje com manta a temperatura nem se mexe ,com 9.3ºC e algum vento.

Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 11.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (10 Dez 2020 às 00:50)

muita chuva e vento por aqui


----------



## Norther (10 Dez 2020 às 07:32)

Bom dia, madrugada com muita chuva, desde as 22h ate agora tenho um acumulado de 22.4mm, temperatura de 12.9°C e vento fraquinho mas quente em relação aos últimos dias.


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2020 às 10:26)

Depois de 6 dias consecutivos de máximas abaixo dos 11ºC, os *13ºC* que agora registo parecem bem amenos!!

*10.5mm* acumulados durante a noite, esperava mais!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2020 às 12:40)

Boas....há espera da chuva ...4 dias para para juntar 1.0mm de chuva ,chuva prometida...por onde tu andas ,hoje mais quente...estava prometida ,com 16.1ºC...nada mau.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2020 às 15:51)

Boas...por aqui já houve uma fraca passagem de aguaceiros ,só nublado e não passa disto ,com 15.6ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2020 às 18:52)

Boas...só nublado ...nada de chuva ,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (10 Dez 2020 às 19:27)

Temperatura muito estável, rondou os *13ºC* o dia todo.
*13.7mm* acumulados.

Acumulados interessantes em Tondela, Santa Comba Dão e zonas montanhosas:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Dez 2020 às 20:35)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 15.0ºC...escapa a temperatura .


----------



## panda (10 Dez 2020 às 22:38)

Boas... Temperatura nos 13.3ºC , vento fraco  acumulada 32.0mm


----------



## panda (10 Dez 2020 às 22:56)

A minha nova aquisição chega amanhã brevemente espero pola no wunderground


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Dez 2020 às 08:58)

Bom dia, chuva quase sempre a contabilizar o pluviômetro, ontem com 17,5mm e hoje nós 6,5mm, com temperatura constante nos 15°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2020 às 11:00)

Boas....continua tudo seco ...não chove ,a chuva fica toda na fronteira das serras ,16.2ºC e vento moderado .


Dados de ontem 10.1ºC 16.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2020 às 12:55)

Boas...embrulhado e vento quente ,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2020 às 14:50)

Boas...sequinho ,só ventania e tass melhor na rua do que em casa ,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2020 às 16:40)

*14ºC*

Dia ameno, de vento forte e chuva fraca por cá, apenas *9.3mm* acumulados.


87mm em São João do Monte, Tondela:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOJOO1
75m em São Martinho das Moitas, São Pedro do Sul:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISOMAR6


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2020 às 19:27)

Boas...cairam alguns chuviscos e já se vê estrelas no céu ,com 15.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Nickname (11 Dez 2020 às 19:40)

Aqui o acumulado mantém-se nos *9.3mm*, uns modestos *73mm* em Dezembro, pouco mais de um terço da média mensal, ao fim do primeiro terço do mês.

Entretanto na serra do Caramulo, São João do Monte a somar mais 100mm hoje, aos 60mm de ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Dez 2020 às 21:22)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 15.3ºC.


----------



## Norther (11 Dez 2020 às 21:52)

Boa noite, vento moderado a forte, por vezes rajadas fortes, nao imaginava tanto vento a esta hora e parece que vai durar pela noite dentro


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2020 às 10:40)

Boas...hoje sol e nuvens ...nem  e nem ,com 15.3ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 14.0ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2020 às 13:16)

Depois de uma manhã quente, para um mês de dezembro, o dia segue com muito sol e 11ºC. A mínima ficou em 7,5ºC. 

Esta manhã.






Um bosque de azinheiras aqui perto. 





O pequeno ribeiro que corre aqui perto.





As montanhas, depois destes dias de chuva quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2020 às 14:51)

Boas...parece verão ,sol maluco ,céu limpo e vento fraco ,com 16.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2020 às 18:11)

Boas...dia de céu limpo e continua ,algum vento de WNW e com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Dez 2020 às 18:20)

Boa noite, ontem foi um dia de chuva com 19,7mm, hoje um dia diferente com sol e 0,7mm acumulado durante a madrugada.
Fotos tiradas na parte da manhã ao rio Alva e Ribeira da Mata em Coja.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## panda (12 Dez 2020 às 19:17)

Boas... Temperatura nos 9.5ºC e 65%Hr. O dia foi de céu limpo com temperatura agradável


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Dez 2020 às 21:14)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fraco,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Pek (12 Dez 2020 às 21:25)

Porto (Sanábria) ontem


Imagem normal da ponte Velha no rio Bibei em junho





Autor: Tomás Sanz - Senderismo Sermar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2020 às 10:48)

Boas....tudo tapado ,só nevoeiro ....nunca mais chove de jeito ,com 13.6ºC e 1.0mm...fartura .

Dados de ontem 11.5ºC / 17.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Dez 2020 às 11:34)

Bom dia, uns agradáveis 17°C com chuvisco, 0,7mm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2020 às 17:30)

Boas...ainda chuviscou durante a manhã ,o resto do dia só nublado ,nuvens negras a passar a sul ,com 14.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Dez 2020 às 19:00)

Boas...tudo igual ...nunca mais chove ,com 14.2ºC...sem frio .


----------



## panda (13 Dez 2020 às 21:46)

Boas...   céu muito nublado o dia todo, algum chuvisco pela manha com *0.8mm  *acumulados .

Temperatura atual 12.6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Dez 2020 às 07:35)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado e sem chuva por enquanto, 15°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2020 às 16:22)

Boas...hoje a manhã foi dedicada na rega....finalmente já choveu ,das 8h até ao meio dia...por vezes moderada ,de tarde fechou a torneira e o céu de momento pouco nublado ,com 13.5ºC e 7.0mm de .

Dados de ontem 11.1ºC / 15.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2020 às 18:49)

Boas...já passaram por aqui mais alguns aguaceiros ,nuvens e algumas  estrelas ,com 11.7ºC...até ao momento mínima do dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Dez 2020 às 21:20)

Boas...já houve mais uma passagem de ,com 10.6ºC e céu mais aberto  .


----------



## panda (14 Dez 2020 às 21:21)

Já está online   Temperatura atual 9.3ºC e 78%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Dez 2020 às 08:32)

Bom dia, céu azul, ontem 10,5mm, hoje de noite 1,7mm, 7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2020 às 11:02)

Boas...hoje nevoeiro ...muito ,temperatura mais baixa,com 8.8ºC e 1.0mm.


Dados de ontem 9.2ºC / 14.2ºC e 7.0mm de


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2020 às 15:07)

Boas...nevoeiro até ao meio da manhã ,depois sol e nuvens e pela tarde mais nublado ,de alguns dias atrás...hoje mais fresco,com 12.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2020 às 18:59)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e com 10.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2020 às 21:21)

Boas...nublado e algum vento de SSW,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Dez 2020 às 22:20)

Boas...já chuviscou e molhou ,,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2020 às 12:02)

Boas...hoje já houve rega pela manhã  ...de momento  não chove e está nublado,hoje mais fresquinho ,com 11.0ºC e 8.0mm de .

Dados de ontem 7.6ºC / 12.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2020 às 15:08)

Boas...depois de uma pausa na ,presente já algum tempo e em forma de aguaceiros ,com 11.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Dez 2020 às 19:25)

Boa noite, 12,3mm com chuva e vento forte durante a noite e madrugada, tarde sem chuva e neste momento 8°C por aqui.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Dez 2020 às 20:56)

Boas...hoje sem manta ...mais fresco,com 9.3ºC...mínima de momento.


----------



## Nickname (16 Dez 2020 às 22:19)

*25.1mm * por aqui, *128mm* em Dezembro.
A noite segue fresca, *4.3ºC

Acumulados do dia e temperatura actual, aqui na zona:



*


----------



## DRC (16 Dez 2020 às 22:42)

Boa noite. Temperatura nos *2,1ºC* no Sabugal, com nevoeiro na parte baixa da cidade, junto ao rio Côa.


----------



## panda (17 Dez 2020 às 06:09)

Bons dias,  temperatura nos 2.7°C com 95%Hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Dez 2020 às 07:58)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro e 5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2020 às 10:16)

Boas...voltou o sol e hoje mais ,a chuva foi-se ....até ao fim do ano pouco resta ,com 9.6ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 8.2ºC / 12.5ºC e 8.0mm de .


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2020 às 12:09)

Um céu quase sem nuvens, ainda 3,4ºC e nevoeiro nas áreas mais baixas. Manhã com uma geada bem complicada de remover, consequência da precipitação de ontem. Mínimas entre -2ºC -3ºC.


----------



## Snifa (17 Dez 2020 às 13:01)

Esta manhã antes do nascer do sol mas  ainda noite em Mogadouro  (Foto de *Vitor Martins* - Facebook)


----------



## Dan (17 Dez 2020 às 13:20)

Era mais ou menos o mesmo por aqui.

Esta manhã:









Complicado até para abrir as portas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2020 às 14:46)

Boas...melhor ambiente pela tarde ...sol e quente ,com 12.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2020 às 16:59)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com os últimos raios de sol do dia ,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2020 às 20:35)

Boas...noite calma  e mais ,com 7.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Dez 2020 às 21:30)

Boas...bastou uma ligeira brisa para por a temperatura a subir ,com 8.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 13.8ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Dez 2020 às 22:24)

Boas... Temperatura  atual 5.1ºC e 90%Hr

Dados de hoje 2.1ºC / 13.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Dez 2020 às 08:02)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã de nevoeiro, 5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2020 às 12:22)

Boas...hoje mais ,o dia nasceu nublado por nuvens altas e médias ,nevoeiro nas terras baixas ,continua nublado e já por nuvens baixas ,com 9.5ºC e vento fraco.Para amanhã previsto chuva .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2020 às 15:18)

Boas...continua tudo igual,fresco e nublado ,com 9.8ºC e vento calmo .


----------



## Dan (18 Dez 2020 às 15:20)

4,8ºC e algum chuvisco que já deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Dez 2020 às 18:06)

Dan disse:


> Era mais ou menos o mesmo por aqui.
> 
> Esta manhã:
> 
> ...


Que "relva" curiosa que há aí por Bragança...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Dez 2020 às 20:31)

Boas...nublado e com 9.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2020 às 10:32)

Boas...uma noite de chuvinha  e continua mas fraca...até que enfim alguma coisa ,com 11.0ºC e 26.0mm de .

Dados de ontem 4.5ºC / 10.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (19 Dez 2020 às 11:42)

Nestes últimos dias as montanhas têm estado escondidas pelas nuvens, esta manhã o sol abriu um pouco por lá.





Por aqui também já não chove desde o início da manhã. 8,8ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (19 Dez 2020 às 14:24)

9.5°C no Sarzedo, agora sem chuva e com o sol a tentar aparecer.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2020 às 15:36)

Uma boa tarde com nuvens e sol quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2020 às 17:25)

Boas...já com céu limpo e com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2020 às 17:53)

*9.1ºC*, máxima de *13ºC*
Mais uma noite e madrugada chuvosas, acumulado mensal nos *162mmm* (80% da média)


Acumulados  mais elevados do distrito, em Dezembro:
*316mm* em São João do Monte, Tondela
*313mm* em São Martinho das Moitas, São Pedro do Sul


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2020 às 19:27)

Boas...a ficar com nevoeiro em volta ,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Dez 2020 às 21:32)

Boas...já limpou tudo ...nada se mexe ,com 8.8ºC...mínima de momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Dez 2020 às 09:02)

Bom dia, ontem chuva de manhã e um aguaceiro á tarde que rendeu 5,7mm, hoje sem chuva e 8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2020 às 10:46)

Boas...ainda alguma neblina por vários locais da zona ,nuvens médias ,com 10.2ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.6ºC / 13.7ºC e 26.0mm de


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2020 às 14:29)

Boas...bom ambiente ...muito sol e quente,céu limpo pela zona ,com 12.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2020 às 16:37)

Boas...já sem sol e com nuvens ,vento fraco,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Dez 2020 às 21:22)

Boas...noite calma ...só nublado,com 10.8ºC...hoje com manta mais alta .

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (21 Dez 2020 às 12:44)

Boa tarde,

de volta às  terras do Nordeste Transmontano.

Aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro sigo com 10.8ºc ( mínima de *8.1ºc* ).

Céu encoberto e com uma morrinha fraca.

Ontem havia uma geada muito leve ( o céu limpou mais de madrugada)  em locais abrigados e junto à ribeira ( registei mínima de *2.5ºc* ).

Veremos nos próximos dias se entra um frio mais " a sério", nas serras aqui das redondezas e que já andam perto dos 1000 metros (Castanheira por exemplo) pode cair alguma coisa, assim se confirmem as previsões 

Uma foto de sábado passado junto à albufeira do Rio Sabor, a localidade do lado direito é Santo Antão da Barca:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2020 às 15:21)

Boas...a manhã foi daquele nevoeiro que molha até ao meio dia ,continua nublado por nuvens baixas ,vento fraco,com 13.4ºC...sem frio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2020 às 18:09)

Boas...hoje nem viu o sol ,final de tarde calma ,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2020 às 19:31)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 12.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Dez 2020 às 21:30)

Boas...noite calma ,tapado por nuvens baixas ,a temperatura está amarrada ,não se mexe ,com 12.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.2ºC / 13.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Dez 2020 às 07:48)

Bom dia, a primeira foto é de ontem com 12°C pelas 7:30 e morrinha que não mexeu o pluviómetro, hoje ao contrário de ontem algum nevoeiro e algumas nuvens altas,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2020 às 11:24)

Boas...mais um dia de nevoeiro daquele que molha ,com 10.8ºC e 1.0mm de ....a chuva para amanhã pouco resta .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2020 às 14:28)

Boas...e por aqui as nuvens não fogem ...este inverno ainda não vi o sol ,com 11.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2020 às 17:34)

Boas...por cá continua tapado ,tudo calmo ,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Dez 2020 às 21:25)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 10.6ºC e tapado .


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Dez 2020 às 08:32)

Bom dia, 8°C com o céu muito nublado e sem chuva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2020 às 14:49)

Boas...e ao terceiro dia de inverno continuo sem ver o sol ,noite e meio da manhã com bastante nevoeiro...não se via nada  e acumulou 1.0mm,com 12.8ºC e o virou para WNW mas fraco.

Dados de ontem 10.0ºC / 12.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2020 às 15:23)

Boas...o pouco que estava previsto ...já cá chegou ,já chuvisca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2020 às 17:46)

Boas...por aqui os chuviscos já passaram ,nublado  e com 12.3ºC.


----------



## Snifa (23 Dez 2020 às 21:06)

Boa noite,

aqui na Aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro a noite já segue mais fria com *6.7ºc* actuais ( mínima do dia), a máxima não foi além dos *9.8ºc* , sempre com céu muito nublado e por vezes alguma chuva fraca  de curta duração.

Nos próximos dias regressam  as mínimas negativas com formação de gelo/geada, assim como máximas baixas e vento por vezes forte aqui nas terras altas, acentuando o desconforto térmico.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Dez 2020 às 22:57)

Boas...noite calma ,céu mais aberto a ver-se já a lua ,com 10.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2020 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro noite mais fria, mínima de *0.9ºc* e formação de geada em especial nas zonas baixas e abrigadas. 

Neste momento sol com algumas nuvens altas e 1.7ºc  ( essas nuvens altas não permitiram que a mínima descesse ainda mais) 

Foto de há minutos:


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2020 às 09:20)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro com 7°C neste momento, ontem a precipitação foi muito fraca, acumulou 2,5mm e caiu praticamente sem interrupções durante umas 8 a 10 horas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2020 às 11:44)

Manhã com valores ligeiramente inferiores a zero e alguma geada. 











Por agora ainda 4,7ºC e um céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2020 às 14:37)

Boas...ao quarto dia de inverno...hoje o sol apareceu ,manhã mais fria e tarde com sol mais quente ,com 11.4ºC e vento mais fraco de N...já esteve mais agitado de noite e manhã .

Dados de ontem 9.8ºC / 13.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Dez 2020 às 18:55)

Boa noite, hoje o dia esteve agradável com algum vento, por agora 6°C.

Votos de um feliz Natal para todos


Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Dez 2020 às 21:20)

Boas...ambiente ,vento de N ,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (25 Dez 2020 às 02:40)

5.8°C // 45%Hr
Feliz Natal !!

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Dez 2020 às 08:32)

Bom dia, 0°C com geada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Dez 2020 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

Geada também por aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro, em especial nas áreas mais abrigadas, mínima já nos negativos com *-0.9ºc* 

Neste momento muito sol e 1.0ºc, vento fraco a moderado de NE e 82 % HR ( se não houvesse algum vento a mínima teria sido mais baixa e a geada generalizada).

Foto de há minutos, areas abrigadas como este telhado com geada, embora o campo também tenha bastante:






Votos de Feliz Natal Para Todos!


----------



## Nickname (25 Dez 2020 às 09:07)

Por aqui vento forte a noite toda, mínima de *4ºC*, rajada máxima de _*60.5 km/h*_


----------



## Snifa (25 Dez 2020 às 10:37)

Levantou-se um vento por  vezes forte de NE, temperatura nos 2.8ºc a esta hora, sensação térmica completamente gelada e cortante 

Céu limpo de um azul profundo.

Por curiosidade, a minha casa fica já a uma cota de 702 m aqui na Aldeia, sendo das zonas mais elevadas, mas as altitudes andam +/-  pelos 680 a 712 m  ( no aeródromo 714 m).

Como dizem as gentes daqui, este vento, desta direcção é dos mais gelados, mas ainda é mais gelado quando vem dos lados da Sanábria, ou *Senábria *como lhe chamam.. ou seja mais " caras a Norte"


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2020 às 11:09)

Por agora 2,8ºC e um céu sem nuvens. A geada de hoje foi já um pouco mais intensa que a de ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2020 às 11:10)

Boas...tempo seco e ...assim vai ser os próximos dias ,nuvens altas e o vento ,com 9.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.9ºC / 11.5ºC.

BOAS FESTAS .


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2020 às 11:18)

Valores entre -2ºC e -3ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (25 Dez 2020 às 12:59)

Boa tarde e Bom Natal a todos!

Segunda/Terça feira, onde será mais provável apanhar neve?
Quero ir dar uma fugida com a mulher a algum lado com neve


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2020 às 13:01)

Boas...já melhor ambiente na rua ,sol mais quente e com 12.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (25 Dez 2020 às 15:36)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 8.1°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (25 Dez 2020 às 16:10)

Boas, 

Em Azinhoso/Mogadouro máxima de apenas 5.9ºc.

Neste momento já em queda com 5.6ºc, vento moderado com rajadas de E/NE e 54 % HR.

Sensação térmica muito baixa, mesmo ao sol e a meio da tarde esteve sempre frio


----------



## Cesar (25 Dez 2020 às 16:30)

Bom Natal, a todos.
Vento forte frio e cortante nas próximas horas vai acalmar um pouco. Mas promeete continuar.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (25 Dez 2020 às 16:38)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Boa tarde e Bom Natal a todos!
> 
> Segunda/Terça feira, onde será mais provável apanhar neve?
> Quero ir dar uma fugida com a mulher a algum lado com neve



Alguém?


----------



## Tonton (25 Dez 2020 às 17:39)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Alguém?



Pelas previsões por localidades do IPMA, o mais certo será a Serra da Estrela... Montalegre também tem algumas probabilidades.

Previsões descritivas para 2ª. e 3ª.fª.:
_
*Previsão para 2ª feira, 28.dezembro.2020*

Céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade, de norte
para sul.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que poderão ser ocasionalmente de
granizo e acompanhados de trovoada nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve acima de 800/1000 metros de altitude na região Norte e
acima de 1000/1200 metros na região Centro.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste, com rajadas
até 70 km/h a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro, e nas terras altas, com
rajadas até 90 km/h, em especial até ao fim da manhã.
Possibilidade de formação de gelo em alguns locais do Norte e Centro.
Subida da temperatura mínima, que será acentuada em alguns locais.

Atualizado a 25 de dezembro de 2020 às 12:54 UTC


*Previsão para 3ª feira, 29.dezembro.2020*

Períodos de céu nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade a
partir da tarde.
Aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima de 800/1000 metros de altitude
na região Norte e acima de 1000/1200 metros na região Centro.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Formação de gelo em alguns locais das regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Ângela Lourenço e Patrícia Gomes

Atualizado a 25 de dezembro de 2020 às 12:54 UTC_


----------



## Nickname (25 Dez 2020 às 18:08)

*6.6ºC* por agora.
Máxima de *10.3ºC.*

O mapa da rede wunderground está a ficar com uma boa densidade na zona de Viseu!! 
3 novas estações na última semana, duas no concelho de Viseu(em Póvoa de Muscoso, São João de Lourosa e em Carragoso, Santos Evos), e uma perto da estação ferroviária de Mangualde, a Sul da cidade.

Temperaturas às 18h:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2020 às 18:38)

Boas...já faz ,vento fraco ,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## DRC (25 Dez 2020 às 19:01)

Boa tarde.

Extremos de hoje pelo Sabugal:
Mínima: -3.3ºC
Máxima: 5.9ºC

Nesta altura, o vento que soprou forte durante a tarde acalmou e a temperatura já desce de forma assinalável. Estão 0.7ºC e 85% de humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2020 às 19:38)

Boas ...mínima da madrugada passada 5.1ºC...de momento vai nos 6.2ºC.


----------



## Thomar (25 Dez 2020 às 19:45)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...mínima da madrugada passada 5.1ºC...de momento vai nos 6.2ºC.


_Off-Topic: _
Boas @ALBIMETEO , ainda há o madeiro por aí, junto a uma igreja?!...
Desde criança que me lembro disso a arder desde o natal á passagem de ano e já lá vão uns 40 anos...


----------



## Snifa (25 Dez 2020 às 20:14)

*1.7ºc* por aqui em Azinhoso.


----------



## Albifriorento (25 Dez 2020 às 20:28)

Thomar disse:


> _Off-Topic: _
> Boas @ALBIMETEO , ainda há o madeiro por aí, junto a uma igreja?!...
> Desde criança que me lembro disso a arder desde o natal á passagem de ano e já lá vão uns 40 anos...


Este ano nao houve por causa do covid .


----------



## Thomar (25 Dez 2020 às 20:41)

Albifriorento disse:


> *Este ano nao houve por causa do covid *.


Ok!  Mas lembro-me bem desse madeiro, pois quando era criança e adolescente passava aí todos os anos e impressionava-me a quantidade de madeira a arder que era no mínimo o dobro da terra do meu pai... (anos 80 e 90, sim já sou cota... )


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Dez 2020 às 21:51)

Boas ,com 4.9ºC e vento .


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2020 às 08:07)

Mais uma manhã de geada. Mínimas entre -4ºC e -5ºC nas estações mais próximas.


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2020 às 08:15)

Bom dia,

Em Azinhoso/Mogadouro, mínima gelada de *- 3.0 ºc*  

Em termos de geada, está mais forte que ontem, mas a falta de uma humidade mais elevada não permitiu que fosse ainda maior, já vi geadas bem fortes, quase a parecer "neve" com temperaturas menos baixas, mas com muito mais humidade disponível.

Neste momento -2.4ºc, HR  75%, vento fraco de E, céu limpo.

Tivesse deixado um recipiente com àgua no exterior e estaria certamente congelada. 

Olhando para a zona mais de vale na ribeira, há uma ligeira nevoa a pairar, pelo que aí certamente a mínima foi mais baixa e a geada forte, mas são ainda quase 3 Km a pé ( o caminho é mau para os carros e está todo enlameado das chuvas e possivelmentre com as poças de água congeladas) até lá, pelo que está muito frio para fazer já essa caminhada...


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Dez 2020 às 08:37)

Bom dia, mais geada com -2°C.
O Tapatalk não me deixa carregar mais fotos este mês 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2020 às 08:58)

Algumas fotos aqui das redondezas e tiradas da janela de casa 





















Sigo com - 1.2ºc.


----------



## Nickname (26 Dez 2020 às 09:07)

Vento forte a noite toda novamente, mínima de *2.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2020 às 10:58)

Boas ....sol ,vento ,com 8.3ºC.

Dados de ontem 3.9ºC / 12.7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2020 às 16:08)

Snifa disse:


> ( o caminho é mau para os carros e está todo enlameado das chuvas e possivelmentre com as poças de água congeladas)



Nem foi preciso ir muito longe, uns 800 metros aqui da Aldeia há várias poças de água que ficaram da chuva, onde o sol nunca deu durante o dia e que ainda estão congeladas, estas fotos foram feitas há pouco tempo ( cerca das 3 horas da tarde):

Uma pedra já pesada em cima não quebra por si só o gelo:






Depois de eu o partir deu para retirar esta camada bastante grande e grossa ( cerca de 80 cm  +/- de comprimento)
















Máxima de 6.4ºc.

Neste momento 5.2ºc , vento fraco a moderado de NE/ENE, céu limpo, aproxima-se mais uma noite de gelos e geadas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2020 às 16:41)

Boas...o sol ainda deu para aquecer de tarde o ambiente ,com o vento mais fraco,agora é sempre a descer,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2020 às 17:04)

Um passeio pelas montanhas aqui a norte, deu para subir um pouco acima dos 1800m. 
Muito gelo no trilho, como é visível na foto.









Uns cristais de geada já com vários dias.





E pipkrake também já com vários dias.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2020 às 17:08)

E a lagoa, a 1800m, completamente gelada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Dez 2020 às 20:52)

Boas...já faz ,com 6.3ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Dez 2020 às 23:08)

Dan disse:


> E pipkrake também já com vários dias.


Nunca tinha visto este fenómeno! Espetacular


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2020 às 08:40)

Bom dia,
Aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro mínima de *-3.2º**c* 

Neste momento vão aparecendo algumas nuvens altas - 2.9ºc e está mais humidade com 93 % vento nulo ou muito fraco.

Geada valente, fotos  mais uma vez tiradas da janela aqui de casa  











Na zona  mais baixa e abrigada da Ribeira deve estar tudo congelado, aposto numa mínima a rondar os *-5 ºc* ( tenho que ver se deixo lá um sensor portatil data logger para fazer uns registos)


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2020 às 09:04)

Hoje o vento deu tréguas, finalmente uma mínima baixa,* -2.1ºC*, está uma boa camada de geada.

A estação mais fria do concelho de Viseu foi a de Couto de Cima, com *-4.2ºC*.
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICOUTO2

-6.2ºC em Pinhel
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IPINHE6


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2020 às 09:29)

Manhã de geada, a última deste episódio. Valores mínimos de -4ºC nas estações próximas. Por agora 1ºC e céu nublado, a geada vai desaparecer rapidamente.


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2020 às 09:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Nunca tinha visto este fenómeno! Espetacular



Lentículas constituídas por gelo transparente com estrutura de fibras geralmente verticais, e por vezes com inclusões de ar. Aparecem de todos os tamanhos, desde a dimensão microscópica até 20 cm de espessura.

Formam-se agulhas de gelo com cerca de 1 mm de diâmetro que crescem perpendicularmente ao solo ou ligeiramente encurvadas e em tão grande número umas junto às outras que no seu conjunto parecem um pente. Levantam a manta morta, partículas de solo e pedras, a vários centímetros de altura.
(GAIGER, R., 1980)​

O *Pipkrake* está normalmente associado a situações anticiclónicas com uma forte perda de radiação. Estas condições originam valores inferiores a zero na superfície do solo e a alguns centímetros de profundidade. É também necessária a existência de alguma água no solo para que se possam formar as agulhas de gelo.

É relativamente comum. Ainda na manhã do dia 25 pude observar um pouco de Pipkrake, aqui muito perto de casa. Claro que sem a espetacularidade que este tipo de formações pode adquirir nas montanhas.





Mais um fenómeno para o qual não há um termo na nossa língua.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2020 às 10:10)

Pavimento completamente gelado e com camada bastante grossa de gelo aqui a uns 200 metros de casa, isto porque a água de um tanque foi escorrendo para a estrada durante a noite e o resultado é este:







Simplesmente não se passa para baixo, nem pessoas nem carros, autêntico "ringe de patinagem no gelo" duro como pedra


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2020 às 10:35)

Bom dia, mínima de -2ºC e de momento 5ºC
Ontem




Hoje


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2020 às 10:46)

Boas ....hoje já chegou ao negativo ,bela russa que estava ,sol e temperatura vai subindo devagar ,com 6.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 2.2ºC / 11.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2020 às 12:30)

*4.8ºC*
Início de tarde bem frio!

Temperaturas às 12:30




Apenas 2ºC no vale do rio Vouga, em Vouzela.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Dez 2020 às 12:41)

Bom dia! Por aqui mínima de -2,1°C e neste momento ainda se fica pelos 4,2°C. Esta manhã estava uma camada espessa de geada que durou na sombra até há cerca de duas horas 

O dia amanheceu solarengo nas entretanto o céu ficou totalmente nublado e arrefeceu um pouco


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2020 às 13:11)

Completamente gelado por aqui, apenas 1.9 ºc a esta hora, e ainda por cima com vento, ainda se mantêm bastante gelo nas poças de água 

Céu encoberto, um "ar de neve"


----------



## tomalino (27 Dez 2020 às 13:22)

Aqui perto de Torre de Moncorvo estava tudo gelado de manhã, com nevoeiro. A partir das 11 da manhã o nevoeiro começou a levantar, já com o céu nublado. Entretanto o gelo foi derretendo.






Enviado do meu ANE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2020 às 14:37)

Boa tarde, já com céu muito nublado e 8°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2020 às 14:49)

Começou a chuviscar com 2ºC agora já 2,9ºC.


----------



## DRC (27 Dez 2020 às 15:02)

Boa tarde, 
Céu nublado no Sabugal. Temperatura nos 3,7ºC e humidade nos 80%.


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2020 às 15:30)

Tudo igual, céu totalmente encoberto, *5.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2020 às 16:45)

Boas ...depois de uma manhã cheia de sol e com vento fraco,já com alguma ventania de tarde ,e já vamos com céu encoberto ,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## huguh (27 Dez 2020 às 18:22)

muito vento por aqui


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Dez 2020 às 18:32)

Boa noite, por aqui também algum vento, alguns pingos de chuva com 9°C máxima até agora.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Dez 2020 às 18:38)

Por cá mínima de -2.2ºC. A geada não foi muito abundante, diria que o vento do início da noite reduziu os níveis de HR%.

Apesar de tudo e do seu valor poder ter erro associado, este é o valor de temperatura mais baixo do ano, destronando os -2.1ºC do inverno passado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2020 às 19:20)

Boas...ventania presente ,hoje com manta a temperatura não desce ,com 8.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Dez 2020 às 21:53)

Boas...ventania ,nublado e com 8.9ºC.

Dados de hoje  -0.7ºC / 11.1ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Dez 2020 às 22:01)

Dan disse:


> Lentículas constituídas por gelo transparente com estrutura de fibras geralmente verticais, e por vezes com inclusões de ar. Aparecem de todos os tamanhos, desde a dimensão microscópica até 20 cm de espessura.
> 
> Formam-se agulhas de gelo com cerca de 1 mm de diâmetro que crescem perpendicularmente ao solo ou ligeiramente encurvadas e em tão grande número umas junto às outras que no seu conjunto parecem um pente. Levantam a manta morta, partículas de solo e pedras, a vários centímetros de altura.
> (GAIGER, R., 1980)​
> ...


Obrigado Dan  "Agulhas de gelo" parece-me ser uma boa designação em português


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Dez 2020 às 22:10)

Começou a pingar, vai molhando o piso, pouco mais.


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Dez 2020 às 22:22)

Já parou .


----------



## Ruk@ (27 Dez 2020 às 22:45)

Para Lamego, está forte, muita chuva, vento, a luz sempre a falhar e a internet com falta de velocidade (4G)


----------



## Ruk@ (27 Dez 2020 às 22:53)

Uiii que grande estrondo... trovoada?


----------



## Nickname (27 Dez 2020 às 22:55)

*8.2ºC*, é a máxima do dia até ao momento.
Chuva fraca, vento moderado.
*1.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## huguh (27 Dez 2020 às 23:54)

chuva e muito vento principalmente
vários cortes de luz... agora não pode chover aqui que a luz vai abaixo várias vezes!!
já devem ter sido mais de dez,, é ridiculo


----------



## rubenpires93 (28 Dez 2020 às 00:07)

Há registo de trovoadas?
Por Castelo Branco nas últimas 2h aumentou imenso o vento que sopra com rajadas assinaláveis e acompanhado de aumento de nublosidade e ainda alguns chuviscos a espaços. Sensação térmica bastante desagradável e frio.


----------



## Rafa111 (28 Dez 2020 às 00:16)

Aqui por volta das 22h, começou o vento a soprar moderado.
Agora já está mais para o forte, com chuva a mistura.
Neste momento: 10.0ºC


----------



## TxMxR (28 Dez 2020 às 01:24)

Desagravamento algo súbito do vento aqui pela zona há sensivelmente 10 minutos depois de cerca de 3 horas de vento mais forte (cerca de hora e meia dessas 3 bastante forte até), ainda com algumas rajadas mais chatas, mas diria que a passagem da frente propriamente dita já estará concluida. Agora vem o resto.


(100º post. Agora já posso ir chatear o pessoal do off-topic )


----------



## Ruk@ (28 Dez 2020 às 02:01)

huguh disse:


> chuva e muito vento principalmente
> vários cortes de luz... agora não pode chover aqui que a luz vai abaixo várias vezes!!
> já devem ter sido mais de dez,, é ridiculo



Aqui ao lado, Lamego, a luz falhou mais de 20 vezes num espaço de 90 minutos, na restante cidade estava tudo ligado. Esta zona deve ter algum problema na central, quase todos os dias há uma falha de energia. Quando está mau tempo, é certinho, parte da cidade com luz e a minha zona com todo às escuras. Tenho de reportar a situação à EDP.


----------



## Rafa111 (28 Dez 2020 às 02:28)

Aqui ainda continua a festa.
Uma ventania, se bem que agora as rajadas já não são tão frequentes como a "bocado"
9.0ºC


----------



## Bajorious (28 Dez 2020 às 02:36)

Boas. Vento moderado constante e depois com aquelas rajadas fortes vindas do nada..
Registo 9.3°C

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TxMxR (28 Dez 2020 às 02:46)

Rafa111 disse:


> Aqui ainda continua a festa.
> Uma ventania, se bem que agora as rajadas já não são tão frequentes como a "bocado"
> 9.0ºC


Aqui infelizmente também voltou a intensificar (ainda mais do que antes) passado pouco tempo de ter feito o último post.


----------



## huguh (28 Dez 2020 às 03:25)

Ruk@ disse:


> Aqui ao lado, Lamego, a luz falhou mais de 20 vezes num espaço de 90 minutos, na restante cidade estava tudo ligado. Esta zona deve ter algum problema na central, quase todos os dias há uma falha de energia. Quando está mau tempo, é certinho, parte da cidade com luz e a minha zona com todo às escuras. Tenho de reportar a situação à EDP.



por aqui foi mais ou menos igual. desde as 0h já foi abaixo mais umas 7 ou 8 vezes. E sempre que chove a luz tambem vai sempre abaixo.
é que nem sao falhas de energia grandes, são cortes de 1 seg, a luz vai e volta logo, o que é ainda mais irritante.
Quando começarem a ter que pagar avarias talvez a EDP acorde.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Dez 2020 às 07:25)

Bom dia, 7°C com chuva e vento durante a noite e madrugada com 7,0mm acumulado.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2020 às 09:01)

Bom dia,

aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro está muito frio devido ao vento por vezes forte, a mínima foi de *2.4ºc*.

Neste momento 3.2ºc , vento moderado com rajadas de NW, sensação térmica baixíssima 

Céu com períodos de nublado  por nuvens que se deslocam a grande velocidade, não me apercebi de chuva até ao momento.

A madrugada teve fortes rajadas de  vento e  que deveriam andar nos 75/80 Km/h ou mais.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2020 às 12:05)

Grande temporal esta noite. Algo muito pouco habitual para estas bandas.

Esta manhã dei um salto até aos 1300m e pude observar muitos estragos provocados pelo vento forte. Também alguma neve e sincelo.










Quando estava a voltar, começou a nevar. Vento, neve e -1ºC.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2020 às 12:32)

Já neva na Gralheira:


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2020 às 14:08)

Alguns dos estragos do vento da passada noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2020 às 15:13)

Boas ...nublado durante a noite menos  esta noite,o vento mais calmo de manhã e mais bravo pela tarde ,há bocado cairam aguaceiros ,com 9.4ºC e sol e nuvens.


----------



## jorge1990 (28 Dez 2020 às 15:23)

Boa tarde. 
Temperatura atual: *7.1 *graus e 85% de humidade.


----------



## AnDré (28 Dez 2020 às 16:55)

Na Torre já há alguma neve acumulada.
Deve estar um temporal terrível por lá: neve miuda, vendaval e nevoeiro!
Estrada de acesso à Torre cortada.






Nas Penhas da Saúde a neve ainda é pouca:






A acumulação deve ser um pouco maior nas vertentes NO da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Dez 2020 às 17:33)

Estive ao final da amanhã na Serra da Estrela e só me atrevi a subir até ao Vale de Rossim. Muita neve, muito vento e gelo na estrada.


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2020 às 17:59)

Boas... A noite foi de muito vento, registei rajadas de 85Km/h. Alguém me sabe dizer o porque do wunderground só me ter registrado 58km/h de máxima


----------



## rozzo (28 Dez 2020 às 18:42)

Pelo Sabugueiro bastante nevoeiro, vento e temperatura a rondar os 2-3°.
Durante a tarde num aguaceiro mais intenso caíram uns bons flocos. Desde aí só deu conta de chuvisco.
Falta mais frio em altitude... 

Enviado do meu SNE-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2020 às 19:27)

Chuva fraca com 3,3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2020 às 19:30)

*5ºC*
Fim de tarde de chuva fraca a moderada, *4.8mm* acumulados.
Máxima de *9.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2020 às 19:38)

Boas...está para durar ,meio nublado e vento de WNW,com 7.3ºC...a mínima na noite passada chegou aos 6.8ºC.


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2020 às 20:25)

Por aqui em Azinhoso/Mogadouro, máxima de 5.2ºc , caíu um aguaceiro gelado puxado a vento forte pelas 17 horas 

Na altura vinha de Mogadouro e estava entrar na Aldeia, registo do carro:






Sigo com 2.9ºc actuais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Dez 2020 às 21:18)

Boas...mais ,nublado e com 6.1ºC e vento mais fraco.


----------



## Nickname (28 Dez 2020 às 21:55)

*3.8ºC*
*6.6mm* acumulados.


----------



## panda (28 Dez 2020 às 22:29)

Temperatura nos 5.3ºC com 92%Hr. Vento fraco


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2020 às 06:48)

Bom dia, ontem a precipitação acumulou 11,5mm, hoje 3,0mm até agora com 6°C, de momento chove.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Dez 2020 às 09:07)

Bom dia. 
Temperatura atual 4.2C e 87% de humidade.


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2020 às 09:48)

*5ºC*, vai chovendo fraco.

*6.7mm* acumulados desde as 0h, 7.8mm no dia de ontem.
*183.3mm* em Dezembro, ainda abaixo da média mensal.


----------



## AnDré (29 Dez 2020 às 09:51)

Tem estado a nevar em Várzea da Serra, mas sem acumulação.


Na Gralheira, já há acumulação:

Restaurante Recanto dos Carvalhos





Restaurante Encosta do Moinho


----------



## Serrano (29 Dez 2020 às 09:51)

Manhã de aguaceiros na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 6ºC na zona baixa da cidade, sendo visível a neve acima dos 1.000/1.100msnm.


----------



## DRC (29 Dez 2020 às 09:55)

Bom dia,

Madrugada e início da manhã com aguaceiros no Sabugal. Não nevou à cota de 800 metros, na cidade, mas certamente terão caído alguns "farrapos" nas serras aqui à volta (Serra da Malcata, Serra das Mesas, Cabeço de São Cornélio, Cabeço das Fráguas, Serra do Homem de Pedra...)


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2020 às 10:00)

Céu com poucas nuvens, o vento do costume e 2,9ºC. Mínima de 1,8ºC com alguns flocos no meio da chuva, ao início da manhã. Acumulou um pouco aos 850-900m.


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2020 às 10:29)

Algumas fotos desta manhã.








Um pouco de neve aos 850/900m.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2020 às 11:48)

Bom dia, 

mais uma noite fria em Azinhoso, mínima de *1.7ºc*.

Neste momento bastante vento com algumas rajadas mais fortes, 4.2ºc actuais, sensação térmica muito baixa 

Céu com periodos de nublado, nuvens a passar a grande velocidade.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2020 às 12:34)

Caiu um aguaceiro muito fraco e de curta duração há minutos, temperatura desceu para 3.0ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2020 às 14:37)

Boas...por cá continua o ...alguma chuva fraca de noite que rendeu 1.0mm,sol e nuvens ,com 8.6ºC e algum vento de WNW.

Dados de ontem 5.3ºC / 11.4ºC.


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Dez 2020 às 15:03)

Boa tarde. 
Temperatura atual 8.7c e humidade relativa 53%
Pressão atmosférica em 1012 hPa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2020 às 17:07)

Boas...já faz ,céu limpo  e um ventinho gélido ,com 7.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Dez 2020 às 17:16)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos durante o dia e uma breve queda de flocos de neve por volta das 16:30h. Agora um céu quase sem nuvens e 2,7ºC. 

Os meus extremos de hoje: 1,8ºC / 5,0ºC


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2020 às 17:55)

A noite começa já bem fria, *3.8ºC*, vento moderado*.*

Máxima de *9ºC*


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2020 às 18:26)

Boas,

por aqui em Azinhoso máxima de 5.3ºc .

Neste momento já arrefece bem com 2.8ºc, céu praticamente sem nuvens, algum vento por vezes moderado e cortante 

Nada de neve hoje nas serras aqui perto, como por exemplo na Serra de Figueira (918 m).






Simplesmente falta o mais importante (precipitação).


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2020 às 20:10)

Boa noite, sigo com 5°C e poucas nuvens, precipitação hoje 7,0mm.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Dez 2020 às 20:21)

Temperatura bem baixa já, apenas *1.2ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Dez 2020 às 20:35)

4°C por agora.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Dez 2020 às 20:58)

Aqui pela fornalha desta terra sigo com 3.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Dez 2020 às 21:01)

Boas...ventinho gélido ,céu limpo,com 5.2ºC .


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2020 às 21:06)

Em Azinhoso temperatura a cair bem, sigo com *0.9 ºc *( mínima do dia) 

Céu  estrelado e com Lua Cheia.


----------



## Bajorious (29 Dez 2020 às 22:20)

3.2°C

Enviado do meu SM-A217F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mjhb (29 Dez 2020 às 23:00)

Noite de Lua bem Cheia já com 1,9°C, a mínima do dia até agora com máxima de 8,4°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Dez 2020 às 07:31)

Bom dia, muita geada, e -1°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2020 às 08:34)

Muita geada por aqui também, a temperatura desceu aos *-2.2ºC*.

Algumas mínimas da rede wunderground:

-5.2ºC em Rio de Mel, Trancoso
-4.7ºC em Ponte do Abade, Aguiar da Beira
-3.7ºC em Pinhel
-3.5ºC em Couto de Cima, Viseu
-3.5ºC em Pinhanços, Seia

Trancozelos em Penalva do Castelo, teve mínima horária de -3.5ºC, pelo que deve ter ido abaixo dos -4ºC por lá.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2020 às 09:10)

Bom dia,

Em Azinhoso mínima de *-1.4 ºc*.

Neste momento 0.3ºc , vento fraco e 88% HR.

De novo formação de geada, em especial nas zonas mais abrigadas:







Céu a ficar muito nublado.


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2020 às 10:11)

Cenário gelado na Torre, Serra da Estrela


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2020 às 10:37)

Boas...por cá continua o  e seco ....nunca mais chove ,hoje com céu limpo e o vento ainda fraco ,com 8.4ºC.

Dados de ontem 3.4ºC / 10.9ºC e 1.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2020 às 11:24)

*5.6ºC*, cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2020 às 13:10)

Manhã ventosa, com alguma geada, mas com muitas nuvens e até um pouco de chuvisco.

Um pouco mais acima, ainda a neve e o sincelo.








No interior de um pinheiro silvestre.





Bastante sincelo, temperatura de 0ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2020 às 13:30)

Como foi bastante ventosa a noite, de manhã não havia muita geada, mas havia muito pipkrake.

O aspeto do solo levantado pelas agulhas de gelo.





Logo abaixo da superfície do solo estão as tais agulhas de gelo (pipkrake).


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Dez 2020 às 14:01)

Serra da Coroa ontem
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-G965F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2020 às 14:10)

*8.1ºC*, céu muito nublado, vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2020 às 15:51)

Boas...manhã de sol...mais nuvens pela tarde ,mais vento e  ,com 9.9ºC...está para durar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2020 às 17:55)

Boas...final de dia mais calmo no vento ,poucas nuvens ,com 7.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2020 às 19:34)

Boas ...hoje com o vento mais fraco,com 5.3ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Dez 2020 às 21:39)

Boas ...vento fraco e céu limpo,noite de lua grande ,com 4.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 1.7ºC / 11.0ºC.


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2020 às 21:43)

*2ºC*, céu algo nublado, vento fraco.
Máxima de *9.3ºC*


----------



## panda (30 Dez 2020 às 23:49)

Boas... Temperatura 2.4ºC e 88%Hr

Dados de hoje  -0.7ºC / 12.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2020 às 07:50)

Bom dia, hoje já com alguma chuva de madrugada 1,0mm com 6°C por aqui

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2020 às 09:36)

*5.6ºC*, muito nevoeiro.
A manhã tem sido de chuva fraca, mas vai caindo moderadamente nos últimos minutos.
*3.8mm* acumulados.

A previsão para os próximos dias está impressionante, frio até perder de vista!!


Na capital de concelho mais fria do distrito de Viseu:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2020 às 10:36)

Boas....fresquinho ...nevoeiro....muito ....gelado ,com 7.6ºC e o sol a querer aparecer .


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2020 às 11:52)

*6.8ºC*
Continua a cair certinha, sem interrupções, ora fraca ora moderada.
*7.2mm* acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (31 Dez 2020 às 13:02)

Mais uns centímetros de neve a cair na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2020 às 13:36)

*9.2ºC* por agora, com o Sol a brilhar por entre as nuvens.

*10.2mm* acumulados desde as 0h. *
194mm* em Dezembro, bem pertinho da média mensal.


----------



## Snifa (31 Dez 2020 às 13:59)

Boa tarde,

Em Azinhoso vai chovendo com 6.2ºc.

Hoje a mínima foi mais alta e já fora dos negativos com *2.5ºc*.

Nos próximos dias isto vai arrefecer bem, veremos se apenas virão gelos e geadas ou algo mais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2020 às 14:56)

Boas...já  e fria  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2020 às 15:54)

Boas...já com sol  e com 9.5ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (31 Dez 2020 às 16:44)

Para a despedida.


----------



## huguh (31 Dez 2020 às 16:57)

ultimo dia do ano com aguaceiros moderados,  vai caindo mais um agora.
céu bem carregado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2020 às 17:46)

Boas...muita ventania de NW ,meio nublado ,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (31 Dez 2020 às 18:48)

Temperatura em queda acentuada, *5.2ºC*
Máxima de *10.1ºC*

*10.5mm* acumulados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2020 às 19:51)

Boas...meio nublado e um ventinho ,já houve um aguaceiro ,com 7.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Dez 2020 às 20:37)

Boa noite, hoje alguns aguaceiros, de momento 7°C e 8,0mm

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 9S através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Dez 2020 às 20:46)

Boas...ventinho continua,com 6.9ºC.

Bom Ano 2021 .


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jan 2021 às 07:55)

Aguaceiros e 1.3ºC


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2021 às 08:30)

Bom dia, Bom Ano para todos!

2021 começa frio e até com um pequeno sismo pelas 7:10 h.

Mínima de *-0.4ºc.*

Neste momento 0.2ºc , vento fraco de NNW e 91% HR.

 Há alguma geada leve nos campos.

Céu nublado com nuvens geladas de aguaceiros, mas ainda não caiu nada por aqui em Azinhoso.

Relativamente ao sismo desta manhã, 18 Km  a O/SW de Miranda do Douro, ele aqui foi detectado mais sob  forma de um ruído baixo, abafado e distante, quase imperceptível, mas pela hora terá sido mesmo o sismo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2021 às 08:49)

https://municipio.mondimdebasto.pt/index.php/turismo/livecam/webcam-sr-a-da-graca.html

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 7 através do Tapatalk


----------



## David sf (1 Jan 2021 às 09:16)

Neste momento começa a nevar forte na Guarda. Começar o ano em beleza.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Jan 2021 às 09:21)

Bom dia! O ano começa por aqui com chuva fraca e 1,2°C, sensação mesmo desagradável de frio húmido


----------



## AnDré (1 Jan 2021 às 09:27)

Em Várzea da Serra o ano começou assim.

(Fotografia de Carla Dias)


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2021 às 09:34)

*1.5ºC*
Por aqui tem chuviscado nos últimos 20 minutos, água-neve em alguns períodos!!

Mínima de *-0.5ºC*

Vila Nova de Paiva, 800m de altitude

Lapa, Sernancelhe, 900m de altitude






Fráguas, Vila Nova de Paiva, 700m de altitude


----------



## David sf (1 Jan 2021 às 09:41)

Quase 30 minutos de um bom aguaceiro de neve deram para dar um tom ligeiramente branco à vegetação e aos telhados. Por agora está a parar. Já foi uma surpresa que não estava prevista!


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Jan 2021 às 09:58)

A serra do caramulo já está pintalgada aos 900m

Por aqui sigo com 3.0ºC


----------



## Cesar (1 Jan 2021 às 10:42)

Por Aguiar da Beira também já nevou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2021 às 11:15)

Boas...de no ano  2020 715.5mm de .

Do mês de Dezembro 53.0mm de .

Dados do último dia do ano 3.0ºC / 10.1ºC e 1.0mm.


----------

